# Have your say - PSL Final in Lahore



## Arsalan

Hello people,
while it is a bit too late for such a thread/question (since a decision have already been made) what is you personal opinions regarding the PSL final being held in Lahore?

Please think wisely about it and then share your thoughts. As a Pakistani and a cricket fan, i am all excited about it, will also be going to Lahore to watch the match InshAllah but if you look at the wider picture there are some serious concerns as well.

Do share your views and cast your votes!

*It will be best if you can share your views and the reasons why you think it is a wise/not so wise decision. That will help others understand the actual situatio and look at it they way YOU are looking at it. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

Arsalan said:


> Hello people,
> while it is a bit too late for such a thread/question (since a decision have already been made) what is you personal opinions regarding the PSL final being held in Lahore?
> 
> Please think wisely about it and then share your thoughts. As a Pakistani and a cricket fan, i am all excited about it, will also be going to Lahore to watch the match InshAllah but if you look at the wider picture there are some serious concerns as well.
> 
> Do share your views and cast your votes!


Kindly add an option of "don't know" too.


----------



## Arsalan

As a cricket lover, it is an excellent news for me. I will get to watch an truly entertaining (Inshallah) and somewhat important game of cricket, IN PAKISTAN!! FINALLY!!
People, the international media will get to see how crazy and excited we are about our cricket, how colorfull the city is and will help us show the brighter side of our country. I hope we will present an excellent one, set an example.

However, looking at the bigger picture, there are some very very serious concerns. If it really that HUGE? *is it all worth the risk?* Do you think that a PSL (PAKISTAN super league) final in Lahore will be enough to convince Australia or South Africa or England or any other team for that matter that every thing is cool and calm here in Pakistan (despite the bullet proof buses we will carry the teams in and all locked down shops and streets as if it is a curfew) and that they should come and play here, bringing back true international cricket? I dont think so!!! On other hand if anything goes wrong (God Forbade) even slightly it will be BYE BYE cricket for decades (not to mention the loss other than cricket which will be HUGE and tragic). It is just like that Zimbabwe tour. With Zimbabwe visiting Pakistan (with all due respect to the country and its people) it was never going to be enough of a certificate to convince Australians or the English to come and play here as well. However a small blast OUTSIDE the ground (that was actually prevented to cause any major problem since the guy was checked) irrelevant to the match was *what made the headlines!*

Most importantly, my point is that we are conducting an operation country wide, we are fighting terrorism since years and are hopefully at the last stage of uprooting this evil for good. A wait for two three more years wont hurt that much. We should not have risked it all for such little (relatively) reward.

*This is all a personal opinion and anyone may disagree! *

@The Eagle @WAJsal @The Sandman @Moonlight @IceCold @django @Zibago @anant_s @Zaki @PakSword @Rashid Mahmood @Quwa @waz @Slav Defence @Mentee @Chauvinist @Farah Sohail @Horus @WebMaster @Devil Soul @Imran Khan @Spring Onion @RescueRanger

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

@Arsalan @django @Zibago and others 
OT
There are pro's and con's of both decisions 

1) If we hold it and anything (god forbid) happens we can say goodbye to cricket for another 10 years and if everything goes smoothly we finally will have a chance to revive international cricket and we will send a message that look terrorism is finally decreasing our image will improve a lot.

2) If we decides against this than this will mean that we've to wait another 2-3 or maybe 4 years for international cricket not only that it will give out 2 messages to world that situation in our country haven't improved too much and big Pakistani cities are still dangerous places to go and it will simply means that we surrendered in front of terrorists. 
So it's a really hard decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

I am not at all supportive of the idea of having PSL final in Lahore.. 

The risk is too high nowadays and as you have said, it may take away international cricket from Pakistan for next few decades. Besides that, the number one risk is possible loss of life of ordinary Pakistanis. One life is more valuable than the final. Ask anyone who has lost his/ her dear one in any bomb blast.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

@Arsalan 

The voting allows multiple votes. Can you change this setting to one vote per user?


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

If we dont play final in PSL then its victory for terrorist and their mission accomplished

If we managed to play final in Pakistan and nothing bad accudent happen then its defeat for terrorist and will send positive message to world and could be the first step to bring any future matches in Pakistan

If Allah na karey anything bad happen then nothing worse will happen to us as Pakistan is declared unsafe already

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

PakSword said:


> @Arsalan
> 
> The voting allows multiple votes. Can you change this setting to one vote per user?


No yr bnde ka decision hii change hojata hai  
@Arsalan why you're deleting reply's? :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

The Sandman said:


> @Arsalan @django @Zibago and others
> OT
> There are pro's and con's of both decisions
> 
> 1) If we hold it and anything (god forbid) happens we can say goodbye to cricket for another 10 years and if everything goes smoothly we finally will have a chance to revive international cricket and we will send a message that look terrorism is finally decreasing our image will improve a lot.
> 
> 2) If we decides against this than this will mean that we've to wait another 2-3 or maybe 4 years for international cricket not only that it will give out 2 messages to world that situation in our country haven't improved too much and big Pakistani cities are still dangerous places to go and it will simply means that we surrendered in front of terrorists.
> So it's a really hard decision.


This is a huge risk if anything happens we can kiss intl cricket goodbye for next 10 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Zibago said:


> This is a huge risk if anything happens we can kiss intl cricket goodbye for next 10 years


And you are sure that you will get international cricket in Pakistan anytime soon by holding psl in empty stadium of dubai..i have doubt that PSL will survive long enough without home crowd


----------



## PakSword

The Sandman said:


> No yr bnde ka decision hii change hojata hai
> @Arsalan why you're deleting reply's? :/




Yahan race shuru hojaegi.. Aik hi banda 1500 vote daal kar apna point of view sabit kardega.. bilkul PMLN ki human voting machines ki tarah..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> This is a huge risk if anything happens we can kiss intl cricket goodbye for next 10 years


Wohi to and if we don't hold it in Pakistan than we're simply telling terrorists that we surrender and in future they can easily sabotage any such event by exploding few bombs it will be a huge morale boost for them and their handlers... and if we do hold it than it will be a big dent in their morale.



PakSword said:


> Yahan race shuru hojaegi.. Aik hi banda 1500 vote daal kar apna point of view sabit kardega.. bilkul PMLN ki human voting machines ki tarah..


----------



## PakSword

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> And you are sure that you will get international cricket in Pakistan anytime soon by holding psl in empty stadium of dubai..i have doubt that PSL will survive long enough without home crowd



Don't know why they are holding it in Dubai. The stadium is far away from where Pakistanis usually live..

Have you seen Sharjah Stadium? Even if the match is between Larkana and Khazdar, people will go to watch it..


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Having a match with thousands of policeman & Army/Rangers surrounding the stadium is not an achievement.
Now with no international players coming in the final, the value is ZERO, if there was any.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mo12

all the best foriegn players have dropped out though, it will just be another domestic cricket game

all the best foriegn players have dropped out though, it will just be another domestic cricket game


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

PakSword said:


> Don't know why they are holding it in Dubai. The stadium is far away from where Pakistanis usually live..
> 
> Have you seen Sharjah Stadium? Even if the match is between Larkana and Khazdar, people will go to watch it..


Sharjah is better venue for bringing crowd but you need at least two or three stadium . You cannot have all matches in one stadium

But point is sooner or later you need to bring PSL in Pakistan if want to make it a profitable venture and want to open the window for international cricket in pakistan


----------



## Devil Soul

Arsalan said:


> As a cricket lover, it is an excellent news for me. I will get to watch an truly entertaining (Inshallah) and somewhat important game of cricket, IN PAKISTAN!! FINALLY!!
> People, the international media will get to see how crazy and excited we are about our cricket, how colorfull the city is and will help us show the brighter side of our country. I hope we will present an excellent one, set an example.
> 
> However, looking at the bigger picture, there are some very very serious concerns. If it really that HUGE? *is it all worth the risk?* Do you think that a PSL (PAKISTAN super league) final in Lahore will be enough to convince Australia or South Africa or England or any other team for that matter that every thing is cool and calm here in Pakistan (despite the bullet proof buses we will carry the teams in and all locked down shops and streets as if it is a curfew) and that they should come and play here, bringing back true international cricket? I dont think so!!! On other hand if anything goes wrong (God Forbade) even slightly it will be BYE BYE cricket for decades (not to mention the loss other than cricket which will be HUGE and tragic). It is just like that Zimbabwe tour. With Zimbabwe visiting Pakistan (with all due respect to the country and its people) it was never going to be enough of a certificate to convince Australians or the English to come and play here as well. However a small blast OUTSIDE the ground (that was actually prevented to cause any major problem since the guy was checked) irrelevant to the match was *what made the headlines!*
> 
> Most importantly, my point is that we are conducting an operation country wide, we are fighting terrorism since years and are hopefully at the last stage of uprooting this evil for good. A wait for two three more years wont hurt that much. We should not have risked it all for such little (relatively) reward.
> 
> *This is all a personal opinion and anyone may disagree! *
> 
> @The Eagle @WAJsal @The Sandman @Moonlight @IceCold @django @Zibago @anant_s @Zaki @PakSword @Rashid Mahmood @Quwa @waz @Slav Defence @Mentee @Chauvinist @Farah Sohail @Horus @WebMaster @Devil Soul


Thank you for tagging me.... If we cant even hold a Pakistan Brand match in Pakistan then we shouldn't be expecting international players to consider playing in Pakistan in Future. Stupid politicians are using this event also for point scoring...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

If there were not recent events of blasts and rangers deployment in Punjab I think it was a brilliant idea to organise Final in Lahore but due to recent circumstances it certainly looks like the final will be played in very critical environment and even if no bad happens in the stadium and a tiny blast outside the city of Lahore will cause a lot of fear for the foreign players.

You play cricket to enjoy and earn so income for your family, you can't enjoy in fear

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sbh02

Although nothing would happen to these players, it is shameful that it has come down to this. 

The Pakistan government, LEAs and Armed Forces should be ashamed that our nation has to go through this, this shame. We are a better country than this, more peaceful and peace loving. 

I think if we seriously tackle militancy in the country, and destroy these sleeper cells; and bring the militant violence down, then countries would want to tour our country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rizwan Alam

I don't think it is a good idea but, since the govt has announced it, we should cheer and support and hope for the best.


----------



## Zibago

The Sandman said:


> Wohi to and if we don't hold it in Pakistan than we're simply telling terrorists that we surrender and in future they can easily sabotage any such event by exploding few bombs it will be a huge morale boost for them and their handlers... and if we do hold it than it will be a big dent in their morale.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


>


See yr it's still a very tough decision it's not only about PSL just think what message we will give to terrorists and their handlers? that you can sabotage our every future event by few suicide bombs?


----------



## Zibago

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> And you are sure that you will get international cricket in Pakistan anytime soon by holding psl in empty stadium of dubai..i have doubt that PSL will survive long enough without home crowd


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/unrealised-potential-decoding-psl-economics.480246/



The Sandman said:


> See yr it's still a very tough decision it's not only about PSL just think what message we will give to terrorists and their handlers? that you can sabotage our every future event by few suicide bombs?


So to give message to terrorist you will ruin your own product and create a security scene?


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Zibago said:


>


Kaisa chawal leader ha jo qoum ko hosla dene k bajahey dra rha ha blasts se

There is one thing common between Ik and Terrorist i.e they boht dont want to see the final of PSL in lahore 

Charm of PSL is to bring it in Pakistan and in presence of house full crowd cheering for their team


----------



## Devil Soul

Zibago said:


>


and Tickets Sold Out..... ironic isnt it....


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> So to give message to terrorist you will ruin your own product and create a security scene?


and what if everything goes smoothly?


----------



## Imran Khan

what is PSL ?


----------



## F86 Saber

Zibago said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/unrealised-potential-decoding-psl-economics.480246/
> 
> 
> So to give message to terrorist you will ruin your own product and create a security scene?



First question you need to answer is, why are terrorists targeting only cricketing events? Why weren't there any such concerns about the ECO summit in Islamabad? Wouldn't a small blast in Islamabad or Rawalpindi have equally adverse effects? 

I am sure that even if one or two International players come (Sammy and Samuels have already agreed to come) and the event passes without an incident, next year we will see more foreign players willing to come to Pakistan and then the next step would be to invite an International team. This is a risk that we "MUST" take.


This is how Euro 2016 was played in France.

















Even if we get rid of all sorts of terrorism in Pakistan and play a cricket match after 10 years, the level of security will be the same as it would be today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farah Sohail

I don't think PSL final should be played in Lahore...its too big a risk...which is not worth it...

And now since most international players will not be coming..it has zero value..but even if one patakha blows. anywhere in Lahore, then we can say good bye to cricket for atleast a decade


----------



## Areesh

It is a pagal pan. We should do a dharna instead.


----------



## Zibago

The Sandman said:


> and what if everything goes smoothly?


You dont put a what if statement when lives are at risk he is right without international players this is just faysal bank t20 final we should wait for two more seasons atleast


----------



## Areesh

It is a pagal pan. We should do a dharna instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

The Sandman said:


> and what if everything goes smoothly?


You dont put a what if statement when lives are at risk he is right without international players this is just faysal bank t20 final we should wait for two more seasons atleast



Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Kaisa chawal leader ha jo qoum ko hosla dene k bajahey dra rha ha blasts se
> 
> There is one thing common between Ik and Terrorist i.e they boht dont want to see the final of PSL in lahore
> 
> Charm of PSL is to bring it in Pakistan and in presence of house full crowd cheering for their team


Without international players,technicians and commentators this is just faysal bank t20 doesnot matter if its soldout or not but the charm is lost without its international touch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ssethii

If International players are boycotting than it's already a lost cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

F86 Saber said:


> First question you need to answer is, why are terrorists targeting only cricketing events? Why weren't there any such concerns about the ECO summit in Islamabad? Wouldn't a small blast in Islamabad or Rawalpindi have equally adverse effects?
> 
> I am sure that even if one or two International players come (Sammy and Samuels have already agreed to come) and the event passes without an incident, next year we will see more foreign players willing to come to Pakistan and then the next step would be to invite an International team. This is a risk that we "MUST" take.
> 
> 
> This is how Euro 2016 was played in France.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if we get rid of all sorts of terrorism in Pakistan and play a cricket match after 10 years, the level of security will be the same as it would be today.


Simple you dont get 1000,s of people so closely at one place for an ecnomic summit its easier to provide security for a summit than for a cricket match plus even if we can provide security without international players this will just be a domestic match


----------



## anant_s

Cricket for peace! 
I hope the final is a big success and international teams start visiting country.
Asian Cricket Council on its part can organize some games to show its safe to play cricket in Pakistan. That would be a big message to Non Asian teams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Not so wise if foreign players are opting out. We should have held it next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

ssethii said:


> If International players are boycotting than it's already a lost cause.


r we playing PSL for people of Pakistan or international players... it all depends how u look at it....


----------



## Mentee

Arsalan said:


> Hello people,
> while it is a bit too late for such a thread/question (since a decision have already been made) what is you personal opinions regarding the PSL final being held in Lahore?
> 
> Please think wisely about it and then share your thoughts. As a Pakistani and a cricket fan, i am all excited about it, will also be going to Lahore to watch the match InshAllah but if you look at the wider picture there are some serious concerns as well.
> 
> Do share your views and cast your votes!
> 
> *It will be best if you can share your views and the reasons why you think it is a wise/not so wise decision. That will help others understand the actual situatio and look at it they way YOU are looking at it. *


Without any doubt it should be held in Pak. Soft image is what we lack.


----------



## RealNapster

@Mentee . @Hell hound . @The Sandman . @The Eagle .. @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

RealNapster said:


> View attachment 380806
> 
> 
> @Mentee . @Hell hound . @The Sandman . @The Eagle .. @Moonlight



Ammi to is liye nahi janai dai rahin kiyun kai is ka rishta aanai wala hai. Haath peelai karnai hain unhon nai is kai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RealNapster

The Sandman said:


> If we hold it and anything (god forbid) happens we can say goodbye to cricket for another 10 years and *if everything goes smoothly we finally will have a chance to revive international cricket and we will send a message that look terrorism is finally decreasing our image will improve a lot.*



By literally declaring curfew in Lahore ? Sorry sir, but i don't see all this happening.


----------



## Areesh

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> If we dont play final in PSL then its victory for terrorist and their mission accomplished



Exactly. Umar Khalid Khorasani living in Afghanistan would be the real winner of PSL season 2 then and not Peshawar or Quetta or Karachi.


----------



## ssethii

Devil Soul said:


> r we playing PSL for people of Pakistan or international players... it all depends how u look at it....


The main objective was to bring international cricket back home, otherwise we have other cricketing events with local teams, it's not wise to play with PSL brand image for personal egos.


----------



## RealNapster

Areesh said:


> Ammi to is liye nahi janai dai rahin kiyun kai is ka rishta aanai wala hai. Haath peelai karnai hain unhon nai is kai



Exactly. abhe to bechaari Maha ne kuch dekha b nahe hay.


----------



## WaseemAkhtar278

OK what if some random TTP guy blows himself up in the crowds coming to watch matches what then? I wanted to go watch it live but i have been advised against it because it will be a high value target ! Hope everything goes fine !


----------



## Devil Soul

ssethii said:


> The main objective was to bring international cricket back home, otherwise we have other cricketing events with local teams, it's not wise to play with PSL brand image for personal egos.


It all depends how one looks at it. Cancelling Final in Lahore will also send a wrong signal.. its a shame that Pakistan's own brand & not even one match in Pakistan.... ... it seems PSL final is also high-jacked by politicians for political point scoring....


----------



## Counterpunch

It's hardly about cricket if you see the involvement of COAS in it

It's clearly about Pakistan Vs All things evil! A game changer it would be for sure, either way! Just wait and see!


----------



## RealNapster

WaseemAkhtar278 said:


> OK what if some random TTP guy blows himself up in the crowds coming to watch matches what then? I wanted to go watch it live but i have been advised against it because it will be a high value target ! Hope everything goes fine !



forget about Bomb blasts. Just one single bullet fired from a simple TT Pistol will do the work. 

and even if everything went smooth. still it's a shame to conduct a single match in presence of thousands of security personals and by literally declaring curfew in whole Lahore. at one side you wan't to give a message to terrorists that we are not afraid. but on the other hand what message are you giving to international media, players and cricket boards ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ssethii

Devil Soul said:


> It all depends how one looks at it. *Cancelling* Final in Lahore will also send a wrong signal.. its a shame that Pakistan's own brand & not even one match in Pakistan.... ... it seems PSL final is also high-jacked by politicians for political point scoring....


It should have not been confirmed in the first place without taking foreign players into confidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F86 Saber

Zibago said:


> Simple you dont get 1000,s of people so closely at one place for an ecnomic summit its easier to provide security for a summit than for a cricket match plus even if we can provide security without international players this will just be a domestic match



You are missing the point, you are arguing that even a small incident outside the stadium anywhere in Lahore will give out a very bad image of Pakistan. Now compare that with a blast in Islamabad while the ECO conference is being held, wouldnt it have the same impact? Yet no one is criticising the govt. for holding it. If we can have one we can have the other, i am sure our LEAs will handle the security.



RealNapster said:


> By literally declaring curfew in Lahore ? Sorry sir, but i don't see all this happening.



It will not be a curfew and like i said, even if a cricket match is played after there has been no terrorist attack in Pakistan for 5 years, level of security would be the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

F86 Saber said:


> It will not be a curfew and like i said, even if a cricket match is played after there has been no terrorist attack in Pakistan for 5 years, level of security would be the same.



Bro. the whole idea behind PSL final in Lahore was to bring (first) International players and (then) International teams. with International Players of Event refusing to go to Lahore for final now there is no point to have final in Lahore. 

Here, 
International Players refused.
International Commentators refused. 
No foreign management. 
No high tech Equipment. as the provider company also refused. 
Even the broadcaster refused.

All hotels, shops, markets will be shut till 5th March. it is curfew man. 

So what's the Point now ?


----------



## Devil Soul

ssethii said:


> It should have not been confirmed in the first place without taking foreign players into confidence.


The decision was taken well before the blasts went off in Lahore....


----------



## Arsalan

PakSword said:


> @Arsalan
> 
> The voting allows multiple votes. Can you change this setting to one vote per user?


Sorry man. It is the first time i have started an opinion pool, must have made some mistake and not able to fix it now! 

@WAJsal can you kindly look into this bro?
Or if you can help @The Eagle bahi ge! 



The Sandman said:


> No yr bnde ka decision hii change hojata hai
> @Arsalan why you're deleting reply's? :/


Hein... nai tuu! 
Mein na tu kuch ni kia. 



Proudpakistaniguy said:


> If we dont play final in PSL then its victory for terrorist and their mission accomplished
> 
> If we managed to play final in Pakistan and nothing bad accudent happen then its defeat for terrorist and will send positive message to world and could be the first step to bring any future matches in Pakistan
> 
> If Allah na karey anything bad happen *then nothing worse will happen to us *as Pakistan is declared unsafe already


tell it to those who have lost someone in a blast!

Besides, we do not want to want to get back to square one, we have fought a long hard and brutal war against these scums, the latest operation in Punjab is InshAllah among the last of the blows the terrorists could bear. It is coming to an end fast and we will be free of this in a few years time INSHALLAH. We can play all the circket we want at that time. My point is that we should not have risked all that progress we are gradually making for one domestic league final. It is not something that will encourage other nations to come and revive cricket in Pakistan. Basically, we are not going to gain much other than a boost to ego and self-confidence (which is very good indeed but at what cost?)



Zibago said:


> This is a huge risk if anything happens we can kiss intl cricket goodbye for next 10 years





Rashid Mahmood said:


> Having a match with thousands of policeman & Army/Rangers surrounding the stadium is not an achievement.
> Now with no international players coming in the final, the value is ZERO, if there was any.


EXACTLY! 



Proudpakistaniguy said:


> And you are sure that you will get international cricket in Pakistan anytime soon by holding psl in empty stadium of dubai..i have doubt that PSL will survive long enough without home crowd


Dubai was a poor choice to begin with! 
Look at the sold out matches in Sharja!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Arsalan said:


> @WAJsal can you kindly look into this bro?
> Or if you can help @The Eagle bahi ge!



Ok, check now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Devil Soul said:


> Thank you for tagging me.... If we cant even hold a Pakistan Brand match in Pakistan then we shouldn't be expecting international players to consider playing in Pakistan in Future. Stupid politicians are using this event also for point scoring...


True! This MUST NOT be used for political point scoring. However we are also trying to discuss this issue as Pakistanis and cricket lovers, ABOVE our political affiliations so let us not bring that into it.

Thank you for your feedback.

The point i am trying to make here is that a Pakistani brand match is not going to be a reason enough to bring other international teams to Pakistan. It will not serve a certificate while any little fire cracker will make Hiroshima look like an ordinary event. I was of the same view when we hosted Zimbabwe and was proven right due to that little incident in last match. Even without that, Zimbabwe tour would never have served as a motivation for South Africans or the Aussies. Think about it this way and you will see what i am pointing at.



Rizwan Alam said:


> I don't think it is a good idea but, since the govt has announced it, we should cheer and support and hope for the best.


That we all should and would do INSHALLAH! 

This is just a discussion.


F86 Saber said:


> First question you need to answer is, why are terrorists targeting only cricketing events? Why weren't there any such concerns about the ECO summit in Islamabad? Wouldn't a small blast in Islamabad or Rawalpindi have equally adverse effects?
> 
> I am sure that even if one or two International players come (Sammy and Samuels have already agreed to come) and the event passes without an incident, next year we will see more foreign players willing to come to Pakistan and then the next step would be to invite an International team. This is a risk that we "MUST" take.
> 
> 
> This is how Euro 2016 was played in France.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if we get rid of all sorts of terrorism in Pakistan and play a cricket match after 10 years, the level of security will be the same as it would be today.


OK this is an interesting point now. Thanks for sharing your views in detail.



The Eagle said:


> Ok, check now.


Phit!! 
ABhi sahi ha na @PakSword ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ssethii

Devil Soul said:


> The decision was taken well before the blasts went off in Lahore....


decisions are not carvings on stone.


----------



## Arsalan

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> If we dont play final in PSL then its victory for terrorist and their mission accomplished


If you think that the mission of terrorists is to stop CRICKET in the country you are grossly mistaken and are underestimating there evil plans.


Areesh said:


> Exactly. Umar Khalid Khorasani living in Afghanistan would be the real winner of PSL season 2 then and not Peshawar or Quetta or Karachi.


Jazbati baatain!!
Plus please Areesh, this thread is NOT about politics so please leave them out of it!
*PLEASE!! 
*


Devil Soul said:


> It all depends how one looks at it. Cancelling Final in Lahore will also send a wrong signal.. its a shame that Pakistan's own brand & not even one match in Pakistan.... ... it seems PSL final is also high-jacked by politicians for political point scoring....


There was not need to propose this idea in the first place. Anyone who have any idea about the situation (and not talking about the bad situation but the PROGRESS we have made, we are so close to the end of it all and taking such a risk at such a stage is not making any sense) would have decided against it.



ssethii said:


> It should have not been confirmed in the first place without taking foreign players into confidence.


My bro!!
This is exactly the point. Thank you.



Devil Soul said:


> The decision was taken well before the blasts went off in Lahore....


Just two weeks ago the two main schools in Faisalabad were closed because of a threat. DECISION was taken to close the institute for two days. Not the first time such a decision was taken. 
*
A DECISION SHOULD HAVE BEEN TAKEN HERE THE MOMENT THERE WERE SIGNS OF TROUBLE*

The matter was dragged to the last moment for cheap point scoring. Now i agree, at this point, canceling it will be REALLY embarrassing. That is why i said that now the decision have been made and we should all support it and pray and hope for the best. All other things have secondary importance including this discussion (it is only a mean to see what others were thinking)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Arsalan said:


> Phit!!
> ABhi sahi ha na @PakSword ?



Don't know as I have not voted twice. But it still mentions "*Multiple votes are allowed*."


----------



## Arsalan

PakSword said:


> Don't know as I have not voted twice. But it still mentions "*Multiple votes are allowed*."


It says this but i dont think anyone can vote multiple times, i am not getting access to that second vote and i guess it have been fixed by @The Eagle . you can however try it once so we are extra sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Arsalan said:


> It says this but i dont think anyone can vote multiple times, i am not getting access to that second vote and i guess it have been fixed by @The Eagle . you can however try it once so we are extra sure.



I tried the option myself and after one vote, am unable to cast further except it only says as multiple etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

ssethii said:


> decisions are not carvings on stone.


Sure they are not, ok lets put it this way.. what will we achieve if we cancel the Final in Lahore????


----------



## Arsalan

Devil Soul said:


> Sure they are not, ok lets put it this way.. what will we achieve if we cancel the Final in Lahore????


NOTHING really apart from not risking all the success we have achieved so far against terrorists and in PSL. It is more about playing it save for now and the situation justifies that i guess. While it is a welcoming news for me to get cricket back to my home but the cost of it might be too high so what i ask myself here is "IS IT WORTH IT" I personally do not think so.


----------



## django

The Sandman said:


> @Arsalan @django @Zibago and others
> OT
> There are pro's and con's of both decisions
> 
> 1) If we hold it and anything (god forbid) happens we can say goodbye to cricket for another 10 years and if everything goes smoothly we finally will have a chance to revive international cricket and we will send a message that look terrorism is finally decreasing our image will improve a lot.
> 
> 2) If we decides against this than this will mean that we've to wait another 2-3 or maybe 4 years for international cricket not only that it will give out 2 messages to world that situation in our country haven't improved too much and big Pakistani cities are still dangerous places to go and it will simply means that we surrendered in front of terrorists.
> So it's a really hard decision.


Safety should always come first imo, they should heed the opinion of the appropriate authorities eg ISI, IB.Kudos bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Death Adder

PSL final should be played in Lahore at all costs. It won't loose it's charm, even without international players. 

On the subject i would say someone need to take responsibility and blame. Our incompetent LEA's for giving false hopes and they should've close Afghan border one month before the start of PSL. We know terrorists came from A'stan to sabotage a game of cricket. If we can't eliminate them in A'stan then we only left with one choice clean sweep our cities no matter what it takes. It's not a question about racial profiling, it's about keeping our people and cities safe. 
As far as politicians are concern sitting PM is king of corruption and main opposition leader IK is snake and long term supporter of terrorists so they will play politics on any thing.


----------



## ssethii

Devil Soul said:


> Sure they are not, ok lets put it this way.. what will we achieve if we cancel the Final in Lahore????


I say we keep it the way it was for the love of cricket. We can have it in somalia if we wan't to but not at the cost of tarnishing PSL brand image.


----------



## Death Adder

RealNapster said:


> By literally declaring curfew in Lahore ? Sorry sir, but i don't see all this happening.



Curfew is only for naysayers, terrorists and their hidden supporters, i hope you understand.


----------



## Winchester

Holding the final in Lahore in these circumstances will not in anyway bring back international cricket to Pakistan.


----------



## RealNapster

Death Adder said:


> Curfew is only for naysayers, terrorists and their hidden supporters, i hope you understand.



Hotel owner's, Shop owner's, and Market owner's are not terrorists. i Hope you understand.


----------



## Moonlight

I am not getting permission too. -_- But I really want to go. 


RealNapster said:


> View attachment 380806
> 
> 
> @Mentee . @Hell hound . @The Sandman . @The Eagle .. @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

ssethii said:


> I say we keep it the way it was for the love of cricket. We can have it in somalia if we wan't to but not at the cost of tarnishing PSL brand image.


 May i ask how will the image of PSL be tarnished if the Final is played in Lahore??? aren't we holding PSL Final in Lahore for Love of Cricket......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F86 Saber

RealNapster said:


> Bro. the whole idea behind PSL final in Lahore was to bring (first) International players and (then) International teams. with International Players of Event refusing to go to Lahore for final now there is no point to have final in Lahore.
> 
> Here,
> International Players refused.
> International Commentators refused.
> No foreign management.
> No high tech Equipment. as the provider company also refused.
> Even the broadcaster refused.
> 
> All hotels, shops, markets will be shut till 5th March. it is curfew man.
> 
> So what's the Point now ?



Who told you all hotels, shops and markets will be closed till 5th March? Everything is running as smoothly as usual except for the shops "Inside" Nishtar Sports Complex" which will be closed from 3rd till 5th March. Darren Sammy and Samuels have already confirmed that they will come to Lahore if PZ is in the final. If this year a few international players come and there is no incident then it will encourage other to participate next year and maybe the next step would be to invite an International team. 

Purpose of PSL is to provide entertainment to people of Pakistan, doesn't matter if foreign players participate or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Arsalan said:


> NOTHING really apart from not risking all the success we have achieved so far against terrorists and in PSL. It is more about playing it save for now and the situation justifies that i guess. While it is a welcoming news for me to get cricket back to my home but the cost of it might be too high so what i ask myself here is "IS IT WORTH IT" I personally do not think so.


for now its all IF's & BUT's and all this will continue till PSL Final in Lahore..... If we keep on playing safe then we wont see International Cricket back in Pakistan..on the other hand its also not guaranteed that International Cricket will return after PSL Final, but we need to start from some where..... Risk calculation/assessment is an integral part of all the projects and PSL is a Project for Pakistan....

*Quetta Gladiators*‏Verified account @TeamQuetta  2h2 hours ago
Our foreign players have decided against coming to Lahore for @thePSLt20 final but Sir Vivian Richards & @JulienFountain will be there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Coup de grâce

جو بندہ پورا ملک بند کرنا چاھتا تھا آج اسے ایک سٹیڈیم کاسڑک بند ہونے پہ اعتراض کیوں؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OmnISec

The problem of terrorism is in India as well but the point is how media portrays it. Pakistan's reputation is not at par in front of the global community and that's why we are suffering and India is capitalizing on it. 

India has a terrorism index of 6.686/10 while Pakistan has 6.813/10 for people who look at statistics but the portrayal of Pakistan to the world and our own snakes or nutcases such as the beloved Khan is the reason why this is such an issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazaGujjar

It should be held in Lahore. Holding it outside would be a victory for our enemy.

Having said that, our enemy has succeeded in some aspect. After recent quiet years, we are now viewed as terrorism stricken country again. 

I hope the foreign players as well as international media realize what length are evil terrorist neighbor will go to sabotage any success.


----------



## truthseer

OmnISec said:


> India has a terrorism index of 6.686/10 while Pakistan has 6.813/10


I've been to both countries, I love Pakistan, but there's zero way Pakistan has less terrorism at the moment than India. We have less poverty, less pollution, more beauty, less garbage, but we do have a lot more terrorism


----------



## Fracker

It should happen. I don't watch any cricket (some times Pakistan match only or headlines) but I believe if this match didn't happen than it will be defeat. And whole nation has to raise up against these rats. Nation has to get together and catch these rats, help security to improve and move forward. 

Believe me it is not that difficult at all. Just everyone has to step up and and think like security person like an intelligence officer. Just for 1 year stop taking bribe, don't put blind eye on something not allowed as per law (and than blame government for all this misery). 

Take this opportunity to rise above the Odds as a nation.


----------



## OmnISec

truthseer said:


> there's zero way Pakistan has less terrorism at the moment than India.



Where is it mentioned that Pakistan has lesser terrorism?


----------



## ssethii

Devil Soul said:


> May i ask how will the image of PSL be tarnished if the Final is played in Lahore??? aren't we holding PSL Final in Lahore for Love of Cricket......


if the international players from one team don't come and other team is unchanged, what kind of cricket would you expect between unbalanced sides?


----------



## RealNapster

Moonlight said:


> I am not getting permission too. -_- *But I really want to go.*



me too. really wanted to go but i think Punjab Police don't wan't me to visit. 



F86 Saber said:


> Who told you all hotels, shops and markets will be closed till 5th March? Everything is running as smoothly as usual except for the shops "Inside" Nishtar Sports Complex" which will be closed from 3rd till 5th March. Darren Sammy and Samuels have already confirmed that they will come to Lahore if PZ is in the final. If this year a few international players come and there is no incident then it will encourage other to participate next year and maybe the next step would be to invite an International team.
> 
> Purpose of PSL is to provide entertainment to people of Pakistan, doesn't matter if foreign players participate or not.



Good. Keep thinking like that. 



ghazi52 said:


>



The artist missed the helicopter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tickets were bought by N.. Bigs one and will be distribute to PMLN supporters.
So there will be no.... Go Nawaz Go.


----------



## Kabira

Potis need to take medicine for diarrhea after IK tweet. Even in 2004 Pakistan provided presidential security to Indian team tour. The point isn't to hold match with couple of chokidars guarding Ghadaffi stadium to show how safe Pakistan is.



OmnISec said:


> The problem of terrorism is in India as well but the point is how media portrays it. Pakistan's reputation is not at par in front of the global community and that's why we are suffering and India is capitalizing on it.
> 
> India has a terrorism index of 6.686/10 while Pakistan has 6.813/10 for people who look at statistics but the portrayal of Pakistan to the world and our own snakes or nutcases such as the beloved Khan is the reason why this is such an issue.



Big foreign players were ready to play in Lahore but demanded up to $1m dollars, smaller ones up to $500.000. But PCB could only afford $50.000. IPL is much bigger and players take risk because money on table is too good to refuse. Also in India terrorists are not actively looking to harm foreign players like in Pakistan, 2009 attack on Sri Lanka team.

Pakistani government can pay that but it will not be sustainable just to prove a point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Arsalan said:


> Hein... nai tuu!
> Mein na tu kuch ni kia.


Your reply to my post was deleted twice 



RealNapster said:


> View attachment 380806
> 
> 
> @Mentee . @Hell hound . @The Sandman . @The Eagle .. @Moonlight


 ye koi burger hii hai 


RealNapster said:


> By literally declaring curfew in Lahore ? Sorry sir, but i don't see all this happening.


Well punjab gov just went too far with this i know but still it's important to hold it in Pakistan.


RealNapster said:


> me too. really wanted to go but i think Punjab Police don't wan't me to visit.


Arey yr being a Pakistani and Punjabi i am really sad at this but you know how punjab police aka this militia is everything will get back to normal soon i hope. 



Zibago said:


> You dont put a what if statement when lives are at risk he is right without international players this is just faysal bank t20 final we should wait for two more seasons atleast


Means we surrender to terrorists? It's true that without international players it will lose it's charm but now it's important that we hold it in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

ssethii said:


> if the international players from one team don't come and other team is unchanged, what kind of cricket would you expect between unbalanced sides?


The other team??? Only one team qualified for final for now..... We can talk about unbalance team once we have a 2nd entry for final game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

The Sandman said:


> ye koi burger hii hai











The Sandman said:


> Well *punjab gov just went too far with this i know* but still it's important to hold it in Pakistan.



Sir g ino ne isay aeve he annaa ka masla bana dia hay.



The Sandman said:


> Arey yr being a Pakistani and Punjabi i am really sad at this but you know how punjab police aka this militia is everything will get back to normal soon *i hope**. *



Me too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

RealNapster said:


> Sir g ino ne isay aeve he annaa ka masla bana dia hay.


No yr it's not about anaa i think this is the best reply to terrorists and their handlers who think they can sabotage our every event with few blasts.


RealNapster said:


>



OT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

The Sandman said:


> No yr it's not about anaa i think this is the best reply to terrorists and their handlers who think they can sabotage our every event with few blasts.



But on the other hand, what message are you giving to International media, Players and cricket boards ? in this case, I agree with IK. message vessage to choro, there is no point. 




The Sandman said:


> OT






Khushi kay Aansooo....


----------



## The Sandman

RealNapster said:


> But on the other hand, what message are you giving to International media, Players and cricket boards ? in this case, I agree with IK. message vessage to choro, there is no point.


Bari hi nazuk surate haal hai yr it's a really tough decision imo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

The Sandman said:


> Bari hi nazuk surate haal hai yr it's a really tough decision imo.



Kam az kam ye baat Wazir-e-azam ky level tak nahe pohnchne chaahye the. 

BTW do check the Change in score of countries in global terrorism Index. 
Pakistan managed to reduce it's score by 0.475
while India reduced 0.988 

which mean's our Security improvement rate is low then India.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Terrorism_Index


----------



## The Sandman

RealNapster said:


> Kam az kam ye baat Wazir-e-azam ky level tak nahe pohnchne chaahye the.
> 
> BTW do check the Change in score of countries in global terrorism Index.
> Pakistan managed to reduce it's score by 0.475
> while India reduced 0.988
> 
> which mean's our Security improvement rate is low then India.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Terrorism_Index


Still it's an improvement and i hope it will improve more after an operation in punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

The Sandman said:


> Still it's an improvement and i hope it will improve more after an operation in punjab.



Hoping for the 20th Position in this list. "atleast".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

PSL tickets being sold at Bank of Punjab, a certain quota of tickets allotted to various PML-N MNAs and MPAs and they have been ordered to ensure presence of supporters from their constituencies with Nawaz and Shahbaz sharifs posters inside the stadium.....

Do things make sense now? The greed to put at stake the life's of more than 10k security professionals and thousands of ignorant fans.... _*Ashar Zaidi*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F86 Saber

Rashid Mahmood said:


> PSL tickets being sold at Bank of Punjab, a certain quota of tickets allotted to various PML-N MNAs and MPAs and they have been ordered to ensure presence of supporters from their constituencies with Nawaz and Shahbaz sharifs posters inside the stadium.....
> 
> Do things make sense now? The greed to put at stake the life's of more than 10k security professionals and thousands of ignorant fans.... _*Ashar Zaidi*_



There was no need for Ganja to do that, the queues i sae outside Bank of Punjab Garden Town branch yesterday showed that tickets would have sold anyway. I know a lot of people who are going and are not paid by an MPA or MNA, i myself am looking for tickets but online sales closed a couple of hours after opening.


----------



## mdcp

Can't wait it to happen. We are sport loving nation and we are not coward.

Let's hope and pray and InShaa Allah international cricket start soon in Pakistan


----------



## Zibago

Devil Soul said:


> and Tickets Sold Out..... ironic isnt it....


Tickets were also soldout for Faysal Bank when it was held in Pindi(i watched the final in the vip pavilion  ) thats not a valid argument



mdcp said:


> Can't wait it to happen. We are sport loving nation and we are not coward.
> 
> Let's hope and pray and InShaa Allah international cricket start soon in Pakistan


I Want it to happen in Pakistan too but now is risky


----------



## Devil Soul

Zibago said:


> Tickets were also soldout for Faysal Bank when it was held in Pindi(i watched the final in the vip pavilion  ) thats not a valid argument


I am sure it was not within hours..... now thats a valid argument 



Rashid Mahmood said:


> PSL tickets being sold at Bank of Punjab, a certain quota of tickets allotted to various PML-N MNAs and MPAs and they have been ordered to ensure presence of supporters from their constituencies with Nawaz and Shahbaz sharifs posters inside the stadium.....
> 
> Do things make sense now? The greed to put at stake the life's of more than 10k security professionals and thousands of ignorant fans.... _*Ashar Zaidi*_


Its Sad that all so called political big wigs of diff political outfits are using this opportunity for political point scoring.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Devil Soul said:


> I am sure it was not within hours..... now thats a valid argument
> 
> 
> Its Sad that all so called political big wigs of diff political outfits are using this opportunity for political point scoring.....


The fan following of psl is higher than faysal bank but without intl players psl is just another faysal bank tournament with higher prize money


----------



## Devil Soul

Zibago said:


> The fan following of psl is higher than faysal bank but without intl players psl is just another faysal bank tournament with higher prize money


Well in that case ur the clever one & the rest who bought tickets are not so clever ones


----------



## ssethii

Devil Soul said:


> The other team??? Only one team qualified for final for now..... We can talk about unbalance team once we have a 2nd entry for final game


It won't be the same, that's why I said for the love of cricket and PSL brand image, let it be.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Rashid Mahmood said:


> PSL tickets being sold at Bank of Punjab, a certain quota of tickets allotted to various PML-N MNAs and MPAs and they have been ordered to ensure presence of supporters from their constituencies with Nawaz and Shahbaz sharifs posters inside the stadium.....
> 
> Do things make sense now? The greed to put at stake the life's of more than 10k security professionals and thousands of ignorant fans.... _*Ashar Zaidi*_


You guys are amazing in bringing conspiracy theories and political propaganda in everything lol



Zibago said:


> The fan following of psl is higher than faysal bank but without intl players psl is just another faysal bank tournament with higher prize money


Well i dont see any problem whether you call it faysal bank tournamemt or whatever as long as people come to watch it and make it useful for Pakistani cricket and crickters ..its not international but local talent needed for national team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837253200617046017


----------

